# Little Plumstead Asylum. Old Hall.



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok here's my second report of my winter ramblings around Norfolk. Have visited Little Plumstead around 5 times in the past but never made it into the Old Hall part of the complex. Having seen various photo's and reports in the past couple of months I decided to have a gander for my self. Some history...
Little Plumstead hospital is for 
mentally handicapped people. It has 
351 beds for patients from East 
Anglia. It has 16 wards and also 3 
bungalows for the children. A few have
their schooling at the hospital. In 
the physiotherapy dept. there is a 
pool with the water heated to blood 
temperature and they work to keep 
limbs mobile. The site covers 200 
acres and has a forest and lake. It 
includes an interesting parish church 
and a private chapel. Some of the 
staff live on the site and the 
hospital runs special buses so other 
staff can get to work easily. It is 
quite hard to get qualified staff. The
patients do craft activies and also 
grow plants for sale. Besides the 
medical staff there are cooks, 
cleaners, drivers and engineers.There 
is a shop on site and a chemists. 

The bulk of the main hall at little plumstead is a mixture of light blue peely paintedness and what seems to be ornate but decayed plasterwork adorning the main corridor and central staircase and porchway




It was as black as a hole in calcutta inside, so there was a lot of torchwork and long exposure shizz going down!




This shot is looking down the main corridor towards the east wing of the main hall




One of my favourite shots from my explore, solo to add that. I used my XS1 Fuji for this explore as it has a film simulation mode. This is Velvia mode to enhance the colours showing on the walls...



I think this fireplace may have seen better times lol!!




I'd seen many shots of the ornate staircase at LP but seems time and decay stop for no hellhound!



Completely trashed.com!!




Thanks for looking peeps!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 24, 2016)

Was thinking about this place last night, Nicely done, glad it's still there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Dauntless, been meaning to do it since forever!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 25, 2016)

I feel a weekend in Norfolk coming up lol I need to check out these places  excellent shots as always!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I feel a weekend in Norfolk coming up lol I need to check out these places  excellent shots as always!



Thanks Rubex, just have a word with MM!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent photos, in what looks like challenging lighting conditions 
Good work BS


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Cheers Wombat, I'm a little self critical as I think I should have opened up the aperture a bit better, but the focus would have suffered.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cracking images of dereliction.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 26, 2016)

Some magpies have had it away with the stair furniture it seems? almost unbelievable, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking images of dereliction.Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Flyboys, I'd seen this place so many times, and missed the chance too many times. We turned up on a whim basically, kind of lucky really!. Sometimes those type of explores are the best result wise


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice take on it  looks exceptionally dark inside here now, wonder how a night time visit would go


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 29, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Nice take on it  looks exceptionally dark inside here now, wonder how a night time visit would go



Ask Mikeymutt he was there at Halloween!


----------

